# dividing head made at home Gingery design



## Loafy (Apr 30, 2011)

patterns for the dividing head the main parts of the frame is in the top right already cast and machined


the expensive part worm and worm wheel less than $90.00 shipped this is the only purchased part other than the nuts and bolts.


one of the molds for casting some of the parts


finished dividing head with dividing plates all of this was cast from aluminum then machined at home took just over 1 month to build.


I've made a few gears with this. may not be as accurate as a store bought one but I don't know, for home shop use I'm very pleased.
this is in book #6 The dividing head & deluxe accessories. build your own metal working shop from scrap by Dave Gingery
Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Old Iron (May 1, 2011)

Another nice tool! where you already into casting or did you learn just to make these tools?

Paul


----------



## Pacer (May 1, 2011)

Did you have as much fun as I did drilling those "few" holes in the plates? I dont recall exactly but something like 600? I bought half dozen of Black &amp; Decker 1/8" 'bullet point' drill bits to help keep the drill point from 'wandering' on contact, and it seemed to help. I broke one bit with the resulting oblong hole and had maybe 2 other holes that wernt 'pretty' 

I _loved_ Dave Gingerys ideas and his way of presenting them on the written page, he kinda ruined me on reading other plans.


----------



## Loafy (May 1, 2011)

Oldiron
 I did casting with my Dad years ago. Last year is the first aluminum I've poured in 40 years. I've done lead and plastic casting on a small scale for parts for bicycles.

Pacer
I didn't mind the drilling of the almost 500 holes. I dipped the bit in wd-40 between each hole drilled. I didn't break one bit either. I did cut my finger on the indexing box knife blade. I then moved the blade lower to prevent any more carnage in the shop. It was just a small flesh wound so I walked it off.


----------



## Loafy (May 1, 2011)

Yes I still do castings. I going to cast a couple of blanks to make 2 gears for a friend. I'm also working on making a newer design or improvement on the speed reducer for my G0602 lathe.


----------

